# R32 GTR convertible???



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

not really . . . .but a PS13 Silvia convertible with R32 GTR front and rear end for drifting is cool.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

The result is very nice and adapting rather well done !!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

I love it!!  There is a white one aswel out there 

What company is responsible for this?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

nice with the roof down, not a good enought photo of the roof up, kinda thin thats on purpose lol


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

yea and more shots of the interior 

This is so cool, i want one


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Pictures by convertiblegtr - Photobucket 

His project photos ..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The guy did it himself . . . so its just one off conversion. The S13 chassis and body sizes are identic to some extent to the R32 Skyline.
I guess this is a low cost option, as getting your hands on a R32 front is ass cheap, rear is a bit of a custome job pain though. Car looks great , but wheels are bad choice, would have looked even better with wider fenders front/rear, black on bigger/wider TE37s for exemple.

My mate in japan, who's a big talker with no action, dreams of building a R34 GTR convertible on the S15 Silvia Varietta convertible base, with RB engine, ex . . . . can look cool but you need deep pockets.

This car is absolute stunning, because it was done on low budget, and I doupt the S13 looses anything of its drift dna do to the conversion.opcorn:


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

Softtop, looks weird tho .. Is that possible to modify it ? Without spending [email protected]$load of money.


----------

